# Some photos from the Expo in Daytona



## cdmay (Aug 19, 2013)

Was at the National Reptile Breeder's Expo in Daytona Beach this past weekend. As usual a great time seeing old friends and of course, seeing what was going on at the show.

Here is a shot from Friday afternoon on the boardwalk. With world authority on wood and Blanding's turtles Jim Harding--a great person.





At the show. Neat sideneck from Madagascar, Erymnochelys madagasciensis.





A super neat panther chameleon. Boy did my wife want some of these!





This red one was in a large, decorative birdcage...





Some flat tailed tortoises a friend of mine picked up...









Some really nice art!









There were just a few cherryheads of any note...








A couple of pretty nice red-cheek mud turtles---too bad they were sold when I saw them.





This is a hypo red-footed tortoise another friend of mine was getting on a breeding loan, or something. He wasn't sure if it was a cherry-head or not but the guy who owned thought it might be.
One look at it will tell you that it surely isn't a cherry-head. The head and plastron are as Colombian (or some other northern race) as you can get.













While some juvenile hypo red-foots are OK, I'm pretty ambivelant about the adults, they just seem kind of dingy looking. 

Did see this nice orange cherry-head. The color in life is much more orange than these photos show. This is a seven year old Joe Terry animal that was raised by Barbara Mader.





He had some significant fungus on the plastron but this can be cleared up in time.





Last photos. Two big old male northerns (probably Colombian) with hardly any color. You used to see many red-foots like this in the 70's.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool pics. Thanks Carl. Sorry I missed this one. Hopefully next year.


----------



## txturtle13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! I can't get over that panther chameleon!!


My Loves:
My Husband 
2 Dogs
2 Three toed box turtles
1 Betta fish


----------



## nanoon (Aug 19, 2013)

Thx for sharing


Sent from my GT-I9300 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortadise (Aug 19, 2013)

Was a great show indeed. saw you but didn't know it was you until I saw your pic on the post. For sure some neat turtles their. The CB mata mata was nice too.


----------



## cdmay (Aug 19, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Was a great show indeed. saw you but didn't know it was you until I saw your pic on the post. For sure some neat turtles their. The CB mata mata was nice too.



I would like to have met you. Next year...


----------



## tortadise (Aug 19, 2013)

Indeed. Was my first year finally making it out. For sure will be attending next year. Those pyxis were nice. Couldnt help myself to a few. That large xanthic or whatever they are red foot was a nice large specimen indeed. also enjoyed the time spent with Elliot Jacobson, and his speech on Coccidia.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 19, 2013)

Did they have any hamiltoni's and radiated? And wow that madagascan big headed turtle looked great


----------



## tortadise (Aug 19, 2013)

AustinASU said:


> Did they have any hamiltoni's and radiated? And wow that madagascan big headed turtle looked great



Oh yeah. I saw a tub with about 100+ hamiltoni in it. Another table had some adults and sub adults too. It was a good show for aquatic turtles. A lot sold very quick though like the red cheeks. Plenty of radiata too.


----------



## cdmay (Aug 19, 2013)

AustinASU said:


> Did they have any hamiltoni's and radiated? And wow that madagascan big headed turtle looked great



Yep...tons of hamiltoni.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 19, 2013)

cdmay said:


> AustinASU said:
> 
> 
> > Did they have any hamiltoni's and radiated? And wow that madagascan big headed turtle looked great
> ...



Glad I did not go, I want a few of those so bad.  Oh well, I can dream.  Of course those muds are pretty nice looking too. Next year the TSA is going to be down tere, so I am seriously thinking it just might be the year I finall get to Daytona.


----------



## LLLReptile (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing! 

-Jen


----------



## nanoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi guys...
I dont wannna break forum etiquette 
but plZz I need advice....plzzzz help me on my link
Sent from my GT-I9300 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi (Aug 20, 2013)

I may get to meet a few members if I go next year. It's only a 6 hour drive for me. I can get to finally meet you Jacqui. Palm coast is only 30 minutes away and I have family there. I just may make plans for it and I'll try to convince others on chat to go too. It's gonna be fun!



Jacqui said:


> cdmay said:
> 
> 
> > AustinASU said:
> ...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting! I had to work so I could not make it to the Oregon expo, so its nice to see some pix.

I'm actually glad I didn't go, because I'd probably have brought another one home! LOL




Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow! Great pictures! Thanks for posting.

Ann from CT


----------

